# Brous's Bermuda SW Louisiana



## brous (May 8, 2020)

I started reading about short cut bermuda when covid hit and we transitioned into working from home. I have a strip on the right side of my driveway that has been my test plot to see if I could the grass to grow how I wanted it.

I did a couple rounds of gly and used a sunjoe machine to get as much of the dead material as I could.
I put down my seed and covered with peat moss and tried to water every 4 hours for 5ish minutes.

June 2020


The grass was growing OK, but I had quite a bit of weed pressure which I did expect.
This picture is from right after Hurricane Laura came through. At this point I was mowing with an old rotary mower. I ended up working 16hr days for 30 days or so and couldn't do anything with the side yard. I figured I would get to it in the spring/summer of 2021.


The winter went through and I was able to get down a pre-emergent at the end of "winter."

I ordered a Swardman after all the hurricane work was over and received it sometime in March I believe.

These pictures span from March 2021 to Today.

March 2021


April 2021


May 2021


June 2021


Today


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

nice transition. I need to research swardsman. Have you had to send off reels for sharpening yet?


----------



## brous (May 8, 2020)

This is the first year I've had it so haven't had to send them off yet. I'll probably send it next January/February.


----------



## brous (May 8, 2020)

This year my goal was to do a complete renovation of my main front yard. Last year's test in the side yard boosted my confidence to do a larger area.

Around June 14 I prepped the front yard after hitting it with glyphosate over a period of a month or so. (I'm sure my neighbors wondered what the heck was going on!) After spreading the seed and covering it with a peat moss mix, it rained really hard and basically flooded my front yard. At this point I was worried how much seed would be left after the wash out.

June 28, 2021





I was surprised how much seed stuck around and the germination I was getting. I think what helped was the peat moss mix that formed ridges during the rain and the seed was caught on the backside of each ridge.

July 6, 2021


We had a week or so of rain which caused the grass to shoot up to 3in or so before I could get another cut in.

July 9, 2021. Pre and Post mow




I have a ton of weed pressure. I'm thinking that I will wait another 3-4 weeks and hit it with a mix of celcius/certainty to knock down a few weeds. I'll wait until next spring to really get after the weeds, but I will try to reduce some going into the fall.

My side yard had a bit of doveweed in it. After seeing how bad my backyard has been taken over with doveweed, I went a bit heavy handed with spot spraying it on my side yard. The doveweed is all dead and there is a bit of bermuda damage around each spot. I did spray my first ever round of PGR on this section, so recovery will probably be a bit slower.


----------



## brous (May 8, 2020)

This is a year of progress. I just had my irrigation installed so I have some rough spots on the edges...


----------



## brous (May 8, 2020)

The start of 2022 has been a pretty dry one so far. I laid down prodiamine at the end of February and am going to wait until I have significant green up before I fertilize.

These pictures are after I scalped down to 0.5in.





The goal this year is to sand level mid-May when I will be leaving for vacation, so when I come back it should be ready for the first cut.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Always happy to see more Louisiana lawns I'm here.

Good luck


----------



## brous (May 8, 2020)

This year I tackled my first big leveling project on the front yard. I had around 3k sq ft and ordered 4 yards of sand. I scalped down to about 0.5in and then started to dump sand starting with filling in the irrigation trenches. I found out after I did it all by hand using only a gorilla cart and lawn level that my coworker would have brought his tractor over to move the sand for me...... The backyard will be MUCH easier if I can get him over with his tractor.

I did hit the front and backyard with the first app of PGR for the year. The grass really slowed down and I may have put slightly too much for the first app at .2oz/k.

The pile of sand after the dump trailer left.



Sand dumped on each irrigation trench.



Spread out the sand on the right side and took a picture to show the before/after using the lawn level.



The front yard needed a lot of sand and I laid it on pretty thick. (The chair is there to put my phone so my earbuds wouldn't cut out).



A couple weeks after leveling.



My neighbor likes looking at my grass and makes an effort not to blow his clippings into my yard, but I'm not sure if he likes the stark contrast to his yard....



Gave the front yard some fertilizer and kelp this morning. It is a lot greener than the side yard. I'm not sure what the deal is, but we'll let it ride and see how she goes.


----------

